# Tucking whole dummy inside lip... argh!



## stardust599

My toddler (who is very attached to her dummy!) is now tucking it inside her bottom lip. Hard to describe but I've attached a pic (look at it close up).

What can I do?

I've tried ignoring it for about a week now but she still does it!

She really sucks the life out of her dummy and this seems to give her a better grip! I've tried pulling it out but she doesn't really what she's doing and just "fixes" it within 2 mins. I'm not willing to give up the dummy - my life would be hell!

Would another brand of dummy help? I've always just bought the round cheap (Tesco or Wilkinson value) Tesco dummies. Any recommendations on a teat that might suit her better?
 



Attached Files:







100_0437.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 45


----------



## mumj18

Maybe the other shaped dummies would be harder for her to tuck in?
Worth a try!
The more mouth shaped ones, I mean xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

What age are these dummies for? Maybe the teat isnt big enough for her to geta good suck on iykwim?

You could try another shape, but she might not take to it. Paiges auntie was watching her for a few hours and we forgot to give her a dummy. She went and bought some cheap ones (cherry shaped teat) and Paige ppint blank refused to take it. We always use tommee tippee orthodontic ones. 

I guess its just trial and error really. Not sure if what shes doing will do her any harm, but it is quite strange!


----------



## sparkle_1979

I'd get another dummy. I dont think she would be able to do it as much with some of the others x


----------



## daisydoo

My nephew does this!!! Ive panicked before as Ive seen the WHOLE THING go in!! Try a different brand x


----------



## stardust599

daisydoo said:


> My nephew does this!!! Ive panicked before as Ive seen the WHOLE THING go in!! Try a different brand x



Yep! That pic is mild compared to how she usually has it, the whole bottom of the dummy goes in now, probably won't be long until she figures out she can fit the whole thing in.

Going dummy shopping tonight for something a different shape to see if it suits her better!


----------



## baby D

My Dd did this for a while -- she has stopped by herself! Hopefully just a phases!


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom has the Mam ones which are more oval shaped - might be more difficult to get it all inside her mouth? He sometimes puts his bottom lip over the top of the bottom of the dummy but only for short times and I think its too big to get it all in his mouth.

She might reject a different brand though. Tom would take a couple of different types until around 18 months and since then he will only have the MAm ones.


----------



## LilDreamy

Sorry but I had a good chuckle. Looks too cute. Haha. :D

Alexa doesn't do that, but she does something that bothers me. For some odd reason she likes flipping the handle ring thing to where it's stuck under her nose. I'm forever moving it thinking if it was me I wouldn't want the thing basically pushed up against my nose! And it makes her look like she has a nose ring. Lol. :D


----------



## TattiesMum

My little sister used to do this and continued to do it until the dummy finally went ... I just wanted to re-assure you that she suffered no ill effects from doing it at all :hugs:


----------



## mammy2oaklen

my little boy did this for about a month when he was 13 months ive always used avent ones so i tried different brands (tommee tippie and mam) and making sure they were the right size for him but nothing worked he just stopped doing it himself.


----------



## shortie1990

Riley does this, think it's more because he wants to chew the plastic.. :shrug:


----------



## KayBea

my daughter tends to put the whole thing in her mouth. no idea why but she seens to do it when shes really dribbly & grumpy so maybe teething? i dont know what to suggest. xx


----------



## BethK

My LO does that, i didn't see a problem with it.

I did it too when i was little.


----------



## RileysMummy

Lol bless her. Can you get Nuk dummies in the UK? Millies always had them, really good.
xxx


----------

